# Recommend a recording of Dvorak's Romantic Pieces op. 75



## Monk (Oct 27, 2012)

I really like these pieces, but I am looking for what others think are the best recordings of them. Thanks.


----------



## Monk (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh yea... looking at the recording of Pearlman, I've noticed that it is at least a full minute shorter than any of the others. I'm not sure what that means... either he played it much faster, or it is missing something?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not real familiar with this work but I have heard quite a few positive reviews for this recording:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Another suggestion for the Shahams.


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)

Joseph Suk. IMHO, the best.


----------

